# what happened to the forum ?



## curious aardvark (Oct 10, 2008)

all I got this morning was 'Database error'
And no part of the site would load. I checked it with 2 different systems and three different browsers - same result with every one - so I knew it wasn't my end.
Don't know when it came back online - been out all day.

I've had database errors before when reading older threads and they just refuse to load. Is the forum getting too large perhaps ? and  some kind of major meltdown on the way or what ? 

Amazing how much you miss it when it's not there :-)


----------



## ron50 (Oct 10, 2008)

Unfortunately this happens occasionally. I'm not an adminstrator, only Jeff and Dutch are, so they could speak on the specifics as to why it happens.

No major meltdowns on the way from what I can see.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 10, 2008)

What Ron said, it's part of the computer system we deal with. It's usually not something that was done by an adminstrator, or programmer. Just roll with he punch.


----------



## richtee (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmm so ignore that memo about the new Revolution?


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 10, 2008)

Only the banking industry is allowed to melt down. SMF is still smokin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You'll see those every now and then. Server problems mostly.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 10, 2008)

AHHHH......C.A.  you just got baptized into smurf

welcome to OUR werld................LOLOL


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 10, 2008)

Wouldn't be the large amount of non-smoking threads.....would it?


----------



## jond (Oct 10, 2008)

There are a million and one reasons you could get a DB error, and it might not be a DB error if the front end has failed and can no longer talk to the DB.

I'm not familiar with the architicture of this site and the technology behind it but most web sites go down from time to time, the reason you never notice is due to the infrastructure behind it which is SERIOUSLY expensive.

As SMF is a free site essentially which does no doubt cost the owners more than it generates I appreciate that outages do happen.

Most of the time a reboot will resolve to free up locked memory following a leak etc.  My money is on the fact it doesn't run on a Microsoft platform as it would fall over far more frequently lol.

Jon.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2008)

Folks... the SMF seems to be a little temperamental today. I am working on it and hope to have it resolved soon.

It seems to be working at the moment but I am showing a couple of errors in the SQL and we could very possibly see it go down again before the day is over.

I may have to call in a professional if the problem is not resolved soon.. hopefully not as that could be expensive but we will see.

Keep all fingers and toes crossed


----------



## gnubee (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been having a few problems with it at present.
As Mr aardvark said. Amazing how much you miss it when it's not there :-)


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey, Bubba, I really don't think so! Most of the non smoking threads are positive both in content and intent.

We do have a problem with occasional negativity, though!

Cheers!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought it happens when a member boils ribs


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope!

Only when minds are closed and self serving!

Cheers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 10, 2008)

Careful, i resemble that remark.

Along with about half the members on this forum.


----------



## monty (Oct 11, 2008)

BBQ Bubba

Bear in mind that this forum is based on and designed for the newbie as well as the experienced smoker with the folks with more experience helping the newer folks.

With that said, we also have agreed to enjoy a club type of atmosphere and a friendship and camaderie not known in other forums. We can share personal experiences both good and bad as well as share little tidbits of our lives with other members.

Now, if this type of format and style of forum does not meet with your approval I am sorry but the rules are Jeff's. That is how we operate and that is how we will continue to operate.

If you have any further complaint I would suggest that you PM me and I will point it out in the same way as I have here. "Them's the rules". 


Cheers!


----------



## mgwerks (Oct 11, 2008)

I just thamk God that it's back.  It's almost distressing how twitchty one can get when the forum won't play ball.


----------



## monty (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, Mgwerks!

Know what you mean! I tried to reboot the server and that did not work....twice. Called Jeff and compared notes. Yakked a bit and tossed a few ideas and suddenly the forum is up!

Gotta have my fix!

Cheers!


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jeff fergot ta feed the hamster again!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It happens from time ta time, I just go do sumtin fer a bit an the good folks fix what be wrong.  Sure do appreciate all the time an effort they put in fer us here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 11, 2008)

As always Monty, you have such a way with words.....

Thanks again my friend!


----------

